# Was ist mit den Simpsons los?



## PANsVoice (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin absoluter Simpsons-Fan. Jedenfalls bis zur 19. Staffel.
Etwa seit der 20. Staffel halten sich bei mir die Lacher mit äußerst seltenen Grinsen in Grenzen! Meistens ist es ein ernstes Gesicht, das sich fragt:
Wo ist der Witz geblieben?

Liegt es an einer anderen (höheren) Auflösung der Folgen?
An anderen Stimmen?
Schreiben die Geschichten andere Leute?
Warum würgt Homer Bart nicht mehr?
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass meistens nur langweilig rumgeredet wird! Ohne echten Witz, ohne Höhepunkt.
Es fehlen die kurzen echten Brüller.

Finden das andere auch so?
Was haltet ihr davon?
Oder werde ich nur älter  und verstehe es nicht mehr?


Gruß
PANsVoice


----------



## Glühbirne (14. Oktober 2011)

Kenne mich zwar nicht so genau aus, welche Episode in welche Staffel gehört, aber allgemein muss ich Dir Recht geben. Manchmal kommt es einem wirklich so vor, als ob nahezu alle Stories rund um Springfield schon benutzt wurden, dasselbe gilt für die meisten der Witze.

An die alten Staffeln werden sie wohl nie wieder rankommen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP8VlpAtbo4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhJGnJ7JR1g&feature=related

Aber auch die neueren Staffeln haben, meiner Meinung nach, manchmal ganz witzige Momente...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FWXcuRdxOI&feature=related


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur daran, dass viel vom Comicstil eingebüßt wurde (hin zu etwas mehr Realismus) und sich die Simpsons stark modernisieren, da sie immer mehr das Internet mit einbeziehen etc.

Die Simpsons ändern sich nun mal. Die ersten Staffeln sind auch ganz anders als der Rest. Vielleicht sind wir einfach nur an die alten Simpsons gewöhnt, die nur die USA und ein paar mal einige andere Staaten abgehandelt haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwann stumpft man ab was die Witze angeht. Die Reihe wird ja auch ausgeschlachtet bis zum geht nicht mehr. Ich schaue es auch nur noch recht selten


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die Simpsons auch gerne geschaut, aber ab Staffel13 kommt es mir so vor, als wenn ab da eine Frau die Inhalte schreibt (ab der 13. Staffel sind die Simpsons irgendie nur noch blöd im negativen Sinne)


----------



## Larson (15. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann stumpft man ab was die Witze angeht. Die Reihe wird ja auch ausgeschlachtet bis zum geht nicht mehr. Ich schaue es auch nur noch recht selten



Ich war auch ein sehr großer Simpsons Fan, aber ich kann es nicht mehr sehn. Andauernd laufen die Simpsons im TV. Egal zu welcher Uhrzeit. Und mir kommt vor immer die gleichen Folgen. 

Ich glaube es liegt an dieser Überflutung. Und am älter werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2011)

Larson schrieb:


> Ich war auch ein sehr großer Simpsons Fan, aber ich kann es nicht mehr sehn. Andauernd laufen die Simpsons im TV. Egal zu welcher Uhrzeit. Und mir kommt vor immer die gleichen Folgen.
> 
> Ich glaube es liegt an dieser Überflutung. Und am älter werden.



Da werden sehr oft alte Folgen eingestreut, so das man auch leicht den Überblick verliert. OK das Alter mag sein, aber ich bin und bleibe so wie ich war ( nicht immer dem Alter entsprechend angemessen  ). Vielleicht sollte man auf Spongebob umschwenken, der ist auch Gelb


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

Was mir nun auch aufgefallen ist: Die Simpsons verändern sich auch charakterlich sehr stark. Zum Beispiel Marge Simpson, zu Beginn der Serie eine Frau, die es immer zu gut meint und vorschnell die Welt zum Besseren ändern will, wie die Eltern des AK Winnenden (siehe Folge über Cartoons) und nun ist sie einfach eine besorgte Mutter mit vielen Schattenseiten.

Meiner Meinung nach hatte Homer Simpson früher "Blödheit mit Stil"  Aber der Stil fällt langsam durch die starke Ausschalchtung der Serie weg.


----------



## pibels94 (15. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie gehen alle Sendungen vor die Hunde


----------



## PANsVoice (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich finde auch, dass der Verlust des Comicstils viel ausmacht (HD-Format). Wenn ich schon das neue Intro-Video sehe ist es für mich ein Zeichen, dass ich mir diese Folge vermutlich sparen kann.

@Glühbirne: Die Szene mit der Fliege auf dem Teller ist wirklich eine der wenigen echt lustigen Ausnahmen.

@PsychoQeeny: Das es ab der 13. Staffel abwärts ging, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Allein die Folge "24 Minuten" in der 18. Staffel ist ein absolutes Highlight.


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2011)

Bei der übersetzung ins Deutsche gehen auch viele Wortspiele etc. verloren. Und da nach meinem Empfinden die neueren Folgen mehr Seitenhiebe gegen Politik, Wirtschaft etc. beinhalten, kann es schonmal sein dass man den Witz dahinter nicht mitbekommt.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das die neuen Simpsons folgen mir sogar stellenweise besser gefallen, was man eben merkt das sie sich verändern zu ernsteren Themen, früher war das ja teilweise echt für Jugendliche und Kinder sogar, das ist heut eben nicht mehr so, die Thematik verschiebt sich halt und es werden aktuelle Themen angespielt, was für mich aber nen gewissen reiz ausmacht, die witze sind halt teilweise auch derber geworden, oder tiefgründiger. z.b die Folge mit der Apple verarsche, die ist einfach nur Genial


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

Apropos Applefolge - ich warte auf erste Forderungen, diese Episode wegen Steve nicht merh zu senden, genauso wie die New York Folge (dabei ist sie so gut )


----------



## PANsVoice (15. Oktober 2011)

Die New York Episode ist echt genial.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde manchmal wird Homer so dumm auf subtile weise dargestellt das es einfach nicht mehr witzig ist.
Und ich kenne mich Simpsons mäßig aus, hab seit mehr als 12Jahren das Comic Abo.


----------



## PANsVoice (18. Oktober 2011)

Wieviele "Staffeln" gibt es bereits beim Comic?


----------



## MrReal1ty (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich persönlich finde schon, dass sich der Humor stark verändert hat (wie der Zeichenstil), aber alles in allem gucke ich die neuen Simpsons Folgen genauso gerne wie die alten


----------



## FrozenBoy (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Simpsons sind einfach nicht das was sie mal waren.

In meinen Augen eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Serie 

Ich schau es mir schon länger nicht mehr an.

Die besten Folgen sind aus den ersten 10 Staffeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem Simpson Fim kam nicht mehr viel gutes, da könnte man auch gleich Spongebob schauen


----------



## Abufaso (19. Oktober 2011)

PANsVoice schrieb:
			
		

> Allein die Folge "24 Minuten" in der 18. Staffel ist ein absolutes Highlight.






			
				taks schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der übersetzung ins Deutsche gehen auch viele Wortspiele etc. verloren.


Stimmt. Ich hab die ersten paar Staffeln auf DVD und schaue sie NUR auf Englisch, die Stimmen klingen imho einfach viel besser, insbesondere die von Homer.


----------



## RapToX (20. Oktober 2011)

> Was ist mit den Simpsons los?


das frage ich mich schon seit der 11. staffel 
bis dahin waren sie nämlich noch gut und von dort an ging es nur noch bergab. die neueren staffeln hab ich mir alle, mit ausnahme einiger weniger episoden, schon gar nicht mehr angesehen und das, obwohl ich diese serie schon seit anfang der 90er kenne und liebe 
der film kam auch lichtjahre zu spät und hätte schon viel früher in die kinos kommen müssen.

naja, für mich sind die simpsons mehr oder weniger gestorben. da gucke ich mir lieber zum drölften mal die alten folgen an und schwelge in erinnerungen 




CoXxOnE schrieb:


> hab seit mehr als 12Jahren das Comic Abo.


gibts den comic eigentlich noch? hab da die ersten 80 (oder mehr) ausgaben von, aber irgendwann mit dem lesen aufgehört.


----------



## PANsVoice (21. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich nicht verstehen, dass so viele bereits ab der 11. oder 13. Staffel einen Abwärtstrend sehen


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2011)

Bis zur 19. Staffel gehts noch, aber danach gehts echt abwärts. Es fehlen einfach die Witze. Die einzige wirklich gute neue Folge ist die, in der sie Apple ver*rschen.
Aber nach über 20 (!) Staffeln ist irgendwann auch die Luft raus, irgendwann müssen auch die Simpsons mal ein Ende haben.

Das nächste ist, dass im TV immer nur die gleichen Folgen kommen (danke ProSieben) und ich die langsam nicht mehr sehen kann. Sowas wirkt sich natürlich auch auf den Rest der Folgen aus.

Ich schau in letzter Zeit auch irgendwie lieber reale Serien wie Scrubs (mein alltime Favorit), Prison Break und The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Oktober 2011)

How i met your Mother nicht vergessen die beste Serie überhaupt.


----------



## PANsVoice (22. Oktober 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Bis zur 19. Staffel gehts noch, aber danach gehts echt abwärts. Es fehlen einfach die Witze. ....


 
Meine Worte 


"Two and a half man" nicht vergessen.


----------



## firephoenix28 (22. Oktober 2011)

mh... gab ja genug gute simpsons folgen ... aber leider jetzt nichtmehr


----------



## Orka45 (22. Oktober 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Die einzige wirklich gute neue Folge ist die, in der sie Apple ver*rschen.


 Du meinst, als sich die Ipods zusammen schlossen, um die westliche Welt zu versklaven? 
Die Serie hat einfach ihren Reiz verloren. Ich bin froh, das auf Pro7 noch die alten Folgen laufen, obwohl in letzter zeit immer mehr Davon aus dem Programm genommen werden, wie z.B Oh Schmerz das Herz(das war die Beste Staffel überhaupt!)


----------



## Unrockstar85 (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja Das mit den Simpsons ist so ein Problem.. Seit umstellung auf HD (also hin zu Realismus) bleiben auch bei mir die lacher aus. Ich denke der Abwärtstrend ging bei 13 los und naja ab und an gibts ein paar Lihtblicke, aber was nun Dienstag auf Pro7 läuft ist naja nciht unbedingst Standardkost, aber auch nicht das was man von den Simpsons gewohnt ist.. Wenn man dann noch hört, dass die Sprecher für eine Staffel  6mio $ Bekommen dann naja frag ich mich ob das geld nicht in bessere Scripte inverstiert werden sollte 

Aber es gibt ja Two and a half men und The Big Bang Theory  Somit ist wenigstens der Abend gerettet


----------



## PANsVoice (22. Oktober 2011)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> ... Seit umstellung auf HD (also hin zu Realismus) bleiben auch bei mir die lacher aus. .... Wenn man dann noch hört, dass die Sprecher für eine Staffel  6mio $ Bekommen dann naja frag ich mich ob das geld nicht in bessere Scripte inverstiert werden sollte


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Oktober 2011)

Naja. Die neuen Folgen finde ich auch schlecht. Homer wird einfach nur übertrieben dumm gestellt und auch die anderen Charaktere sind viel zu stark in ihren "schlechten" Eigenschaften... Vorallem auch die "Lustigen" sachen werden einem so aufgeführt wie ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl das es nicht mehr komisch ist sondern eher peinlich ist soetwas anzuschauen.


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die deutsche Übersetzung hat immer mehr an qualität verloren.

Aber btw: Bye Bye Simpsons


----------



## PANsVoice (23. Oktober 2011)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Aber btw: Es ist offiziell: Das Simpsons-Aus ist nah! | Promiflash.de


 
Der Link ist nach meiner Kenntnis nicht ganz aktuell.

Die Simpsons - News - TrailerLounge.de

Einigung mit Sprechern: Zukunft der Simpsons vorerst gesichert - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Kultur

"Die Simpsons" gehen doch weiter - spickmich.de

etc.


----------



## firephoenix28 (23. Oktober 2011)

Naja der Film war noch recht lustig


----------



## Flotter Geist (23. Oktober 2011)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Ich finde die deutsche Übersetzung hat immer mehr an qualität verloren.
> 
> Aber btw: Bye Bye Simpsons


 

Ja ,die Stimme von der "neuen" Marge ist total nervig


----------



## RapToX (24. Oktober 2011)

PANsVoice schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht verstehen, dass so viele bereits ab der 11. oder 13. Staffel einen Abwärtstrend sehen


wenn man die ganzen vorherigen folgen schon tausendmal gesehen hat und quasi damit aufgewachsen ist, merkt man einfach einen unterschied 
z.b. wurde homer ab der 11. staffel immer dümmer und im allgemeinen hat die qualität der witze stark nachgelassen.


----------



## PANsVoice (25. Oktober 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> ...
> z.b. wurde homer ab der 11. staffel immer dümmer....


 
Das liegt am Simpson-Gen und am Wachsmalstift im Gehirn


----------



## Orka45 (25. Oktober 2011)

Nö, an den schlechten Drehbuch Autoren


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin bereits Simpsons-Fan seit ich mich erinnern kann. Ich mag alle Staffeln, aber eben auf verschiedene Weise. Die früheren Folgen mag ich, weil sie einfach original Simpsons sind und Retro-Style und harmlosen Witz vereinen. Die neuen Folgen sind einfach etwas derber witzig und eben moderner. Dafür mag ich sie ebenfalls.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. Oktober 2011)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Ja ,die Stimme von der "neuen" Marge ist total nervig


 
Ich fand die alte Stimme auch besser, aber nur weil ich sie auch besser als das Original fand. Die neue Marge hat sich meiner Meinung nach dem englischen Original angenähert.
Aber was will man machen, die alte deutsche Synchronsprecherin ist ja gestorben, da musste schließlich ein Ersatz her.


----------



## PANsVoice (26. Oktober 2011)

Die neuen Folgen (ab Staffel 20) führen bei mir zu

Stimmungsschwankungen homer xd - YouTube


----------



## Festplatte (21. November 2011)

Werd ich gesteinigt, wenn mir die neuen Folgen genauso gut gefallen, wie die alten, evt. sogar noch besser?


----------



## RapToX (22. November 2011)

ich werfe den ersten stein!


----------



## PANsVoice (23. November 2011)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Werd ich gesteinigt, wenn mir die neuen Folgen genauso gut gefallen, wie die alten, evt. sogar noch besser?


 
Die Katze mag die Maus, ich nicht. 
Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


Aber definiere doch mal deine Ansicht von "alte Folgen" und "neue Folgen".


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

Naja alte Folgen sind halt mit einem ziemlich "tiefgründiger" Humor gespickt mit viel Hintergedanken. Die neuen Folgen sind halt.. naja sehr offentsichtlicher Humor.. Halt so ein "Dummkopf" Humor, aber den mag ich. Die Witze sind nur noch Oberflächlich.

Z.B. Wo Milhouse Eltern am Strand heiraten und der Reverant einen Volleyball zurück schlagen will und sich dabei wehtut.
Daraufhin lacht Homer und sagt "Spasti". Ich finds schon ziemlich witzig, aber so eine Art Humor war NIEMALS in den alten folgen.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Simpsons sollten wieder politischeren Humor einbauen und sich über die typischen Ami-klischees lustig machen bzw. auch über die europäischen. Mir fehlen die Seitenhiebe und die Situationskomik.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Die Simpsons sollten wieder politischeren Humor einbauen und sich über die typischen Ami-klischees lustig machen bzw. auch über die europäischen. Mir fehlen die Seitenhiebe und die Situationskomik.


 
Genau so siehts aus.


----------



## PANsVoice (5. Dezember 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Die Simpsons sollten wieder politischeren Humor einbauen und sich über die typischen Ami-klischees lustig machen bzw. auch über die europäischen. Mir fehlen die Seitenhiebe und die Situationskomik.


 


Die kurzen Brüller und Lacher fehlen.
Und wo bleibt das würgen von Bart  Der Klaps auf den Hinterkopf ist einfach nicht dasselbe.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

Die Simpsons haben sich wirklich geändert leider nicht zum gutem 
Die guten Szenen waren mal, Heute sind die Simpsons nicht mehr so witzig. Die Geschichten haben etwas an Humor verloren was ich schade finde. Sehr schade würde es sein wenn Simpsons abgesetzt wird, Futurama ist nunmal echt nicht witzig, habe da schon viel Folgen gesheen und finde da nichst witzug. Hoffe Simpsons wird es noch lang geben.


----------



## dietima (2. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Simpsons sind immer noch fantastisch  Klar diese klassischen Folgen: Staffel 12 bis 17 (meiner meinung nach) sind top. die aktuelle Staffel (23: Amerika, englisch) finde ich auch top:

- "Treehouse of Horror XXII": Wie immer einfach klasse
- "Food Wife": Ebenfalls toll
- "The Book Job": Auch klasse
- "The Man in the Blue Flannel Pants": Super
- "The Ten-Per-Cent Solution": Super
- "Holidays of Future Passed": Super^2
- "Politically Inept, with Homer Simpson": Auch gut
- "The D'oh-cial Network": Super
- "At Long Last Leave": Super
- "How I Wet Your Mother": Super
- "Them, Robot": Super

Naja und dann die restlichen Folgen, waren halt nicht ganz soo gut wie die oben genannten.
Aber im allgemeinen kann ich sagen: es gab immer schon gute und schlechte simpsons folgen, ich denke das setzt sich auch so fort.

LG


----------

